# Problème affichage Powermac G5



## aido54 (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur les posts déjà présents...

Je possède un PPC G5 de 2005 double processeur de 2,3 ghz avec 4 go de ram.. 

Je vous décris les symptômes : au départ, avec un cd de test, au moment de tester la carte graphique (une ati readon 9600 128), il apparaissait sur l'écran des rayures... Je l'ai donc retirée du slot agp pour la nettoyer et contrôler la pâte... et une fois remontée plus d'affichage du tout. L'ordinateur démarre bien avec le Gong de démarrage mais rien à l'écran. J'ai voulu tester avec une vieille carte AGP de pc (je sais que c'est pas compatible), mais pas d'affichage non plus... 

J'ai vu sur le forum qu'on parle souvent de slot agp hs... pensez-vous que ça pourrait être la source du problème ? Et sinon quelle carte en PCI pas chère pourrais-je trouver ?

Et est-ce que je peux tester avec une vieille carte ATI rage 128 16mb provenant d'un vieux G4 ?

Merci de vos réponses car là je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2013)

aido54 a dit:


> Et est-ce que je peux tester avec une vieille carte ATI rage 128 16mb provenant d'un vieux G4 ?



Normalement oui, sur un des trois slots à 33 Mhz, ça devrait fonctionner, mais tu es sûr que ta rage 128 c'est pas une AGP ? Il n'y avait eu que la toute première génération de PM G4 à avoir une carte graphique PCI, tous les autres, c'était de l'AGP !

On les reconnait facilement, les Rage 128 AGP avaient deux sorties, une VGA et une DVI, tandis que les PCI n'en avaient qu'une seule , juste le VGA.

Sinon, des cartes graphiques PCI pour Mac qui ne soient pas trop larguées, je ne sais pas si tu vas en trouver facilement, la plus puissante que j'ai vu était une Matrox Millenium II, qui était dans le PowerMac Digital Audio que j'avais dans le temps, et elle était nettement moins puissante que la GForce 2 MX AGP avec qui elle cohabitait (elle n'avait d'ailleurs que 16 Mo de VRam contre 32 à la GeForce).

Maintenant, pour en trouver une &#8230;


----------



## aido54 (9 Mai 2013)

Bonjour Pascal,

Oui effectivement c'est bien une AGP, j'avais oublié de préciser.

J'ai fait un reset de la carte mère hier et effectué un PRAM, mais rien ne change, l'ordinateur démarre bien, le gong.... mais rien à l'écran...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2013)

aido54 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> Oui effectivement c'est bien une AGP, j'avais oublié de préciser.
> 
> J'ai fait un reset de la carte mère hier et effectué un PRAM, mais rien ne change, l'ordinateur démarre bien, le gong.... mais rien à l'écran...



A priori, il n'existe pas de cartes graphiques PCI-X, et si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu ici ou là, le PCI-X de ton G5 n'est pas compatible avec le PCI Express des cartes graphiques PCI actuelles.

Ta seule chance donc, serait que le dit PCI-X le soit (compatible) avec l'ancien PCI, ce qui te permettrait de chercher une carte graphique de PowerMac G4 "PCI Graphic, ou de PowerMac G3. Ça serait certes un pis-allé, mais toujours mieux que jeter ton G5 à la poubelle (par contre, ça te cantonnera aux moniteurs VGA.

Si tu utilisais ta machine pour bosser sur autre-chose que de la CAO ou de la vidéo, ça sera toujours mieux que rien, sinon, faudra casser la tirelire pour un Mac Pro (d'occase aussi, les neufs ont été retiré du marché en Europe ).

PS : Bon, consolation, le bus PCI-X de ton G5 est compatible avec le PCI des PowerMac plus anciens, donc une carte graphique PCI fonctionnera ! Tiens, ils en ont quelques unes ici.


----------

